
Procedural City Generation in Python - eatonphil
https://josauder.github.io/procedural_city_generation/
======
mockery
Awesome to see people excited about nontrivial proceduralism and willing to
explain/open-source their code, but it's unfortunate they don't give any
credit for their technique. It's a nearly direct implementation of the 2001
Siggraph paper "Procedural Modeling of Cities" by Parish and Müller.
([http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=383292](http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=383292)
pdf easily available via google)

~~~
yogiparish
it did look familiar :)

~~~
mockery
I recognized it quickly because I implemented a version of the paper as a
project 10 years ago during college. (And made a very similar webpage as my
final report.) Your username makes me suspect you might also have more than a
passing familiarity with the paper - is that so?? :)

~~~
yogiparish
it's been a while, but, yes :) (parts of the paper - the texture generation
part - were prototyped in python, but machines were sloooow)

------
wilsonfiifi
This comment is unrelated to the subject matter and that’s why i’ve made it
separate from the parent comment [0] that triggered it.

I couldn’t help but notice the ‘.cfm’ extension in the acm.org link submitted
by @mockery [1] so I thought i’d google a bit to see what tech infrastructure
acm.org was running because i found it interesting they’d be using coldfusion.
The search led me to a project on github [2] who’s file appeared in the
results [3] and made me aware of ‘citeulike.org’. I did a quick search with
algolia to check if citeulike.org hadn’t been submitted on hn already. This
made me aware of user @sharpshoot and led me to research him a bit and
bookmark his site so I can read about how he ‘made it’ (i’m an aspiring
entrepreneur you see…).

Anyway all this made me wonder if there is a software that automatically does
what I had to do manually, how efficient it would have to be and all the
ethical issues surrounding it’s existence. Thin line between useful and scary…

    
    
      [0] https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10288365
    
      [1] http://dl.acm.org/citation.cfm?id=383292
    
      [2] https://github.com/mikexstudios/citeulike-parser
    
      [3] https://github.com/mikexstudios/citeulike-parser/blob/fe31d0ba6c8203364676a83911942dd4fb09e494/python/acm.py#L93

------
zatkin
Now try and implement a structure such that the traffic is optimal for Cities:
Skyline[1].

[1]
[http://www.skylineswiki.com/Traffic#Avoiding_traffic_problem...](http://www.skylineswiki.com/Traffic#Avoiding_traffic_problems)

~~~
ju-st
My first thought: importing these roadmaps into Cities:Skylines

------
numlocked
Link to source:
[https://github.com/josauder/procedural_city_generation](https://github.com/josauder/procedural_city_generation)

------
kawsper
This reminds of Introversions city-generator:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI5YOFR1Wus](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yI5YOFR1Wus)

I believe the source was released somewhere, but I don't seem to be able to
find it right now.

~~~
dk2
I don't know about the source (would be interested to know if anyone has more
information) but the app was releases as part of a humble bundle along with
other games and a voxel tech demo:
[http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/13163342831/introducing-
th...](http://blog.humblebundle.com/post/13163342831/introducing-the-humble-
introversion-bundle)

I love the stuff Introversion does.

~~~
ghostDancer
From what i know , they released the source for Defcon , Darwinia/Multiwinia
and Uplink with the bundle but the demos came without the source and only
windows binaries unless they have released it in other place.

------
Doobiedoo
I've got to try hooking a minimal version of this up to Minecraft. I've just
started getting my son into Python through Minecraft the Mcpipy library and
Bukkit server on OSX. This would definitely take it to another level ;o)

------
sycren
Interesting, I'm glad that there is an updated city generator for Blender :)

Now you just need to add city zoning in (like I did for my dissertation) -
[http://www.blendernation.com/2010/04/26/city-zoning-
modifica...](http://www.blendernation.com/2010/04/26/city-zoning-modification-
for-blended-cities-script/#prettyPhoto)

------
yogiparish
nice one!

------
mkesper
Strange that it still depends on Blender 2.69.

~~~
josauder
I do believe that Blender 2.7+ are backwards compatible but the entire package
was tested only on my machine and I run Linux with Blender 2.69 - If you have
a higher Blender version/different OS and it works let me know (here or on
Github), that would be great!

